# H. J. Lamprell & Sons



## Lawson Short

Does anyone know what became of Lamprell &Sons who were in the rig standby business and sailed out of Lowestoft. I was a chief engineer for them in the early seventies when they owned the Platessa, Rescue 1, Jade Star Gipsy and Jade Star Glory.


----------



## gdynia

Heres abit info

http://www.llangibby.eclipse.co.uk/accidents & incidents/jade_star_glory.htm


----------



## RayJordandpo

I was DPO on a dive boat in the early nineties alongside the quay in Sharjha waiting to start a new charter. It was an old vessel (Eastern Installer) with two old redundant anchor winches which we wanted rid of. I remember a guy and his young son coming on board and offering to remove them, I'm sure his name was Lamprell and he was originally from Lowestoft. Anyway a deal was struck up and they worked day and night to remove the winches and did a really good job. I recall them working from a little shack on the quayside.
Could they have been members of the Lamprell family of ship owners of Lowestoft?
We went back to Sharjha the following year and I couldn't believe how he had come up in the world. He had workshops, was engaged in ship and rig repair, drove around town in a Rolls Royce and even owned a cabin cruiser in which he took us all for cruise up Dubai Creek.


----------



## O.M.Bugge

Lamprell in Sharja has got a bit further since then: http://www.lamprell.com/


----------

